# No Internet Connection



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

None of my Tivo's can make an internet connection this morning. All my other devices are working fine. I suspect the Tivo servers may be down. Is anyone else experiencing a problem today?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Servers are down. Or hung over. Or on strike. Or caught COVID-19. But not working for me either.

Support server seems ok: https://tivoidp.tivo.com/tivoCommunitySupport/s/article/Known-Issues


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I am having the same problem. My boxes failed to connect this morning. I can’t get into the TiVo online app either.


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow! I have been troubleshooting for the past hour thinking there was a local (my network) problem. Failing to see anything wrong at my end, I finally checked in with the TiVo Community. I'm glad I did.

I am seeing the same thing (can't connect to service, and my iDevices apps are not able to connect). I did a test connecting to my box directly via software on my computer, and that worked. So, add my voice to the chorus that thinks that the TiVo servers are having a very bad day. Unfortunately, we have no way to communicate with the people who would fix them -- so this may stay broken until Monday morning.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Same here. I can’t start the iOS app.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It isn't just my TiVo boxes. I'm having internet problems in general. This is one of the few sites I can access. Also www.google.com and npr.org. But I can't reach, e.g., cnn.com or usatoday.com.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

justen_m said:


> It isn't just my TiVo boxes. I'm having internet problems in general. This is one of the few sites I can access. Also www.google.com and npr.org. But I can't reach, e.g., cnn.com or usatoday.com.


If you're using Open DNS, you may want to switch to Google or Cloudflare. There's a discussion on the Open DNS thread. Switching to Google DNS fixed my issues.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Russians!


----------



## Gary Jackson (Mar 18, 2020)

Same issue with both my Bolt and Roamio here in Georgia. Neither will complete on TiVo Service Connection. Both are normally connected via WIFi so I hooked the Bolt up via Ethernet with same results. Appears there is a TiVo issue.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

PSA: CenturyLink outage takes down Amazon, Hulu, Playstation Network, etc for many users - 9to5Mac


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Russians!


Joe,
You forgot, Putin says it's not them, so it must be the Chinese.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Wish I came here earlier my internet just came back (still some sites down) and century's checker kept saying was no problem.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> If you're using Open DNS, you may want to switch to Google or Cloudflare. There's a discussion on the Open DNS thread. Switching to Google DNS fixed my issues.


Good tip. Pointing my primary DNS to 1.1.1.1 did it for me.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

samsauce29 said:


> If you're using Open DNS, you may want to switch to Google or Cloudflare. There's a discussion on the Open DNS thread. Switching to Google DNS fixed my issues.


I changed to google (8.8.8.8) and it didn't really help. I think I'm seeing the effects of the general internet outage. It does seem like most everything is back up, but still getting occasional timeouts.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Major internet outage: Dozens of websites and apps are down - CNN


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

justen_m said:


> I changed to google (8.8.8.8) and it didn't really help. I think I'm seeing the effects of the general internet outage. It does seem like most everything is back up, but still getting occasional timeouts.


Mine is "mostly back" but by no means perfect. Speed is quite slow compared to normal and a few things still not accessible.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Mine is back also. Speed seems normal.


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

The people at TiVo must have repaired things because all is normal now.

NOTE FOR TIVO PEOPLE: THERE SHOULD BE A DASHBOARD OR OTHER SYSTEM THAT WE CAN VIEW THAT WOULD LET US KNOW OF A SYSTEM OUTAGE -- SO SIMPLE TO DO, SO HELPFUL TO YOUR CUSTOMERS. PLEASE DO THAT.


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

Just saw the note from @TonyD79 -- that explains it all. Thank you, Tony.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Stev3Davidson said:


> The people at TiVo must have repaired things because all is normal now.
> 
> NOTE FOR TIVO PEOPLE: THERE SHOULD BE A DASHBOARD OR OTHER SYSTEM THAT WE CAN VIEW THAT WOULD LET US KNOW OF A SYSTEM OUTAGE -- SO SIMPLE TO DO, SO HELPFUL TO YOUR CUSTOMERS. PLEASE DO THAT.


There was. But whoever knew how to change it quit years ago.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is an interesting site: Tivo down? Current problems and outages | Downdetector

This is the old link: http://status.tivo.com/


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

huh and I thought it was my crappy internet as to why it didnt work.
What was weird is I couldnt connect to any website via my internet this morning yet when I used my Verizon phone as a hotspot I could get on the websites no issue


----------

